

I Quit - fidz
https://medium.com/life-learning/i-quit-c975aac36408

======
austinz
It's easy to tell people to quit their shitty jobs and pursue their passions.
It's especially easy if one is an "American hedge fund manager, entrepreneur,
bestselling author, and podcaster"; i.e. financially independent and wealthy.

By all means, if your job is soul-destroyingly awful, begin making plans to
leave it and move onto something better - but there's no shame in finding a
less shitty, more fulfilling job as a stepping stone towards that wonderful
day when you can leave all your obligations behind and do what you _really_
love. There's no shame in paying taxes as an employee if you're saving up
money to become financially independent. There's no shame in taking a reasoned
chance on a new job hoping that your coworkers won't all be backstabbing
sociopaths. There's no shame in trying something that isn't client-facing
sales and marketing if you think your strengths and interests lie elsewhere.

------
tsmith
Is HN depressed? Two ragequit posts on the front page at the same time?

Folks, the software industry is cyclical, and we are currently in the "good
times" phase. Non-software people in other industries are seeing their
occupations become obsolete while we we are getting increasingly higher wages,
shuttle busses, and microkitchens.

If you are not happy working in software now, you probably won't ever be.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Depressed? Probably not. Disillusioned? My gut says yes, but only time will
tell.

------
aaronlifshin
Never regretted quitting. Every time regretted not quitting sooner.

------
fsk
I'm getting better at avoiding toxic situations now.

Sounds like a toxic environment:

>If my boss yells at me all I can do is apologize.

Your boss should not normally be yelling at you.

So the problem is not with all jobs, but that job was pretty awful.

Take 3-6 months off and try something else. I hope the OP has savings.

------
antinitro
> I mapped out all the public bathrooms in a six block radius. Nobody wants to
> pee next to their boss. It’s disgusting and humiliating.

... what?

